# An Explanation of Airport Identifier Codes



## CHamilton (Nov 5, 2014)

Airport ABCs: An Explanation of Airport Identifier Codes



> From ABC (Albacete, Spain) to ZRH (Zurich, Switzerland), airports around the world are universally known by a unique three-letter code: the "International Air Transport Association (IATA) Location Identifier" in aviation-speak. It's obviously much easier for pilots, controllers, flight attendants, travel agents, frequent flyers, computers and baggage handlers to say and write ORD than the O'Hare International Airport in Chicago, Illinois—but how did this practice start, and why are some airport codes easy to understand (ABE and ZRH) while others seem to make absolutely no sense (ORD)?


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 5, 2014)

A favorite of mine is the airport in Fresno. Almost everyone in town calls it the Fresno/Yosemite International Airport... but its airport code is based on the original name of the airport, Fresno Air Terminal or FAT.

A rather unattractive name.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 5, 2014)

Are there any FAT-SUX direct flights? That'd be awesome.


----------



## jebr (Nov 5, 2014)

No commercial ones. At this point the only commercial flight to and from there is to ORD. (Frontier just pulled out, removing the flights to and from DEN.)


----------



## tp49 (Nov 5, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Are there any FAT-SUX direct flights? That'd be awesome.


Three times daily on Liposuction Air. :hi: :giggle:


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 5, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Are there any FAT-SUX direct flights? That'd be awesome.


There could also theoretically be a SUX-PNS flight (Sioux Falls-Pensacola) and a SUX-COK flight (Sioux Falls-Kochi, India).

Or a FUK-MOI flight (Fukuoka, Japan - Mitiaro, Cook Islands)


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 5, 2014)

A round trip flight between Harrisburg, PA, and Kunashir Island, Russia: HAR-DEE-HAR.


----------



## jebr (Nov 5, 2014)

FYI: SUX is Sioux City. Sioux Falls is FSD.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, but where is FYI?


----------



## jis (Nov 6, 2014)

Doesn't exist


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 6, 2014)

jis said:


> Doesn't exist


That should have been "FYI, it doesn't exist "


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2014)

Just make sure you use the correct airport code. I made that mistake checking flights.

My sister was flying to Phnom Phen, Cambodia to attend a friend's wedding. The code is PNH. But I accidentally entered PHN - which is a nothing airport in Minnesota.


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 6, 2014)

jebr said:


> FYI: SUX is Sioux City. Sioux Falls is FSD.


Rats, I knew that. I always get those two mixed up.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 6, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any FAT-SUX direct flights? That'd be awesome.
> ...


Apparently FUK-KUM and FUK-NGO are served by actual flights.


----------



## leemell (Nov 6, 2014)

From straighdope.com:

"During World War II the Army and the Douglas Aircraft company built and operated a military airport at "Orchard Place," an unincorporated area in the northwest suburbs of Chicago. Known as Douglas Field, the airport was deeded to the City of Chicago for commercial use after the war, when it was officially designated Chicago Orchard Airport. Hence ORD. Later the name was changed to Chicago O'Hare International Airport, after "Butch" O'Hare, a war hero and son of a Chicagoan who had apparently been murdered by the mob. That's the Toddlin' Town for you."


----------

